# Samrand Vapers/Stores



## craigb (8/5/17)

I'm off to what feels like the other end of the world tomorrow morning. Samrand, Centurion. 

Any suggested vape shops that side? Anywhere vape friendly to grab a coffee? 

Thanks peeps


----------



## SMOK (8/5/17)

Noonclouds, around that area.


----------



## Silver (8/5/17)

craigb said:


> I'm off to what feels like the other end of the world tomorrow morning. Samrand, Centurion.
> 
> Any suggested vape shops that side? Anywhere vape friendly to grab a coffee?
> 
> Thanks peeps



Have moved this thread to the "who has stock" subforum @craigb - so vendors can chime in here - in case it helps you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Divan Smit (8/5/17)

You are most welcome to swing by our shop and grab a coffee & Vape
Vaper's Corner - Kyalami Branch

Kyalami Corner
Pitts Ave & Main Rd, Witpoort (Beaulieu), Midrand, 1684
084 709 0740

https://goo.gl/maps/wKJxyHrhQQP2

Reactions: Like 3


----------

